# Forum Bean - assessing potential interest



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*What bean type do you like and how much?*​
I prefer Blends3921.20%I prefer Single Origins5529.89%I would prefer 1 x 500g bag1910.33%I would prefer 2x250g bags4625.00%I would prefer 2x350g bags2513.59%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a few months we have been considering negotiating a deal on a specific coffee - chosen at least 1 month in advance and where special forum price is offered

Based on the discussions with some roasters that we have had so far their has been support

We would need to establish minimum numbers to make it worthwhile, so if you would potentially buy 500-700g (eg 1 x 500g, 2x250 or 2x350g bags) of the forum special blend or bean then please fill in the poll with your preference of bean type and size of batch


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I may be interested, I currently have a sub of 1kg every 4 weeks for £23, I can stop this any time if this turns out to be a better option


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the poll Glenn - it's a great idea (and I like the colour of the bars).


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm up for this and have voted for 350g bags to make it more worthwhile IMO

I also voted for blends and SO as I'm happy either way and it would be nice to have both from month to month rather than it always being an SO or always being a blend


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely interested. It would be good to switch around roasters and beans and have threads to discuss each monthly delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How is the coffee chosen glenn?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Still working on the final details Martin, but I envisage through cupping samples

The beans won't necessarily be exclusive to the forum

Once demand has been identified the process will be defined


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks for the poll Glenn - it's a great idea


Yes I second that, should have said


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Glen,

Are you thinking of an opt in or out without a long commitment or will we be tied in?

I am interested, particularly without subscriptionesque commitment.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Great idea...

would we we need to commit to the cause to keep the prices good?

as others have said a mix of bean type might be nice...


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

seems like a great idea - I was just reading a post by xpenno saying it's hard to discuss coffee (as opposed to machines) as people are rarely drinking the same been, at same freshness etc. so a forum bean could work like a book club - everyone discussing and enjoying the same thing at the same time means you all get the more out of it and increase your enjoyment. you could discuss how the flavour is changing over the time as it's age is the same for everyone and be averaging out people's opinions get a really good feel for different aspects of the bean and you can really see what you're getting out of your bean compared to others.

edit: probably shouldn't have left that other thread open so long without refreshing it as it seems others came to the same conclusion and stated as much in there


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you plan to accommodate the dark roast/light roast camps.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> How do you plan to accommodate the dark roast/light roast camps.
> 
> Ian


Medium roast?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> How do you plan to accommodate the dark roast/light roast camps.
> 
> Ian


Great idea, although this was my first question too. I have enjoyed this aspect of IMM and LSOL on the forums and the more the merrier really.

Also, unless I'm being stupid, the poll doesn't seem to work on Tapatalk?


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I would be interested in this as I'm trying to learn

a) what my tastes are like (light/medium/dark) so a variety that I'm not bound to would be useful.

b) how to describe what I'm tasting. If others are drinking the same thing, then they could perhaps identify for me what the 'tang' that I'm tasting is and how to modify my set up to get rid of it.

c) my espresso machine and grinder.

for that matter, I only like drinking a good espresso these days and have gone off cafetiers, so if I joined with something, I don't want something unsuitable for espresso.

Too many preconditions? Perhaps this isn't for me?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to add to the above:

i only drink espresso and americano or variations there of... (No milk)

I really hope this will work....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps the way to go into this might be to look at it as a experiment in trying taste and brewing methods whether you like dsol or lsol or espresso or latte or brewed .... no doubt glenn ( or whoever it is ) would choose something tasty and versatile....the more conditions placed on the choice or the choosers the less likely we are to please anyone or get this off the ground .

There will have to be an element of trust given to Glenn or whoever that they will choose something worthwhile and tasty .

EDIT - Given Glen's post re a " book club scenario " below , then you can buy or not buy depending on your preference , this sounds good....even so , given that there has been some discussion around the value of feeding back techniques and taste of the same bean across a group of people , then i would encourage an open mind to try some stuff that you might not have ordinarily picked yourself....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Similar to the last few posts from me too.

I've just signed up for this quarter's DSOL precisely so I can try stuff I wouldn't necessarily find on my own and hear what others on the same bean think. I too am focused on espresso (and milk drinks with espresso base) so I wouldn't want to commit to a scheme where I might get beans for Chemex/V60. So if it was on a month-by-month basis you could have light one month, med the next, dark, SO, blend, brewed etc in rotation (I realise these are not mutually exclusive before someone says it!). Under those conditions I'd be well up for an idea like this. Just worried that if it had to be on a 3-month sub like DSOL it might not work so well because there are too many differing tastes and requirements to cover. Obviously that makes it a bit more of a commercial risk if people aren't committing up front but I think to cover all the different methods and roasts so everyone is happy you can't get people to subscribe to something that is only any good to them once every quarter. DSOL works well because people know the deal and it's focused.

If details are announced and people have to commit to that month only, pay up front but only when they know the bean will be of interest, then I will definitely support it. Drinking the same bean as others and discussing it is a great way of discovering new beans, or even shorter/longer ratios, and adds to the fun of the forum.

Frandavi I'm on Tapatalk and it doesn't show polls, you have to use a pc I think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Eyedee said:


> How do you plan to accommodate the dark roast/light roast camps.
> 
> Ian


There would be a mix throughout the year

This is not a subscription - so you would be free to buy - or not - at any time

The analogy to a book club is spot on


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd be in...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In the light of Glenn's last post I'd be in. I'm really not into lighter roasts but well up for trying new beans.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

For me x1 500g bag of single origin espresso would be perfect. I'd prefer it on the lightish side but it would very much depend on the bean, don't roast to a profile -_-


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Potentially in for 'lighter' stuff


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think we may all have to accept that some moths it will be lighter roast and some will be darker so we will have to choose whether or not to join in month to month. This is a scenario where not everyone can be pleased all the time I suspect


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it's in and out on a monthly basis that's no problem


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> I think we may all have to accept that some moths it will be lighter roast and some will be darker so we will have to choose whether or not to join in month to month. This is a scenario where not everyone can be pleased all the time I suspect


I think as long as its not an extreme of either it could be an education for both camps. I've liked both but not a fan of dark dark


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok I'm in.

I think the idea of 2x250g bags would work better, should you not like the particular bean it would not be a massive problem to move them on and after trying 250g you should know like/dislike.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Ok I'm in.
> 
> I think the idea of 2x250g bags would work better, should you not like the particular bean it would not be a massive problem to move them on and after trying 250g you should know like/dislike.
> 
> Ian


Plus one with the 250 bags , i could even split the two bags with someone as an example.....


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

May well be interested, prefer smaller bags of 250g personally as I don't drink huge amounts of coffee.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Would it be massively more difficult to do 2 options? 1 x 250g of each, say a light and dark, then you can pick and choose dependent on the month?

Too much hassle? I'm up to try it, but for those that really prefer dark for example could have 2x250g of dark, whereas I'd go for 1x250g of each.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Two 350g bags


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I'd show an interest as I could do with a little guidance being new, I'm trying anything and everything at the moment.

Someone with a little more knowledge picking etc and then listing why a particular bean, roast was chosen when they do so I can learn a bit more through their knowledge and then my taste buds.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There would be a mix throughout the year
> 
> This is not a subscription - so you would be free to buy - or not - at any time
> 
> The analogy to a book club is spot on


I like the sound of this...

Something different to try. opt in/out as the fancy takes you. What's not to like?


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this open for everyone, or only UK members?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in on any idea that gets me up to speed with different beans and the flexibility of this is ideal.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

How many interested members do we need for lift off?


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm potentially interested looking forwards to seeing the details


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Currently 59 people @ 2x250g = 29.5kg per batch/roast/month. Sounds like enough to me given that jute bags are 60 or 69kg.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Currently 59 people @ 2x250g = 29.5kg per batch/roast/month. Sounds like enough to me given that jute bags are 60 or 69kg.


I don't think everyone will be in for every month for 2 x 250g but it's looking pretty good


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be in for upto 500g a month. Happy with any roast type and either SO or blend is fine....broadening horizons and all that!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I'd be down with this; think a bean we can all weigh our experiences with would pretty fantastic! As many have stated I think a buy in/buy out basis would be a good 'un as a just in case...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm interested in this. Would be a good way to try different beans but also to share thoughts on them amongst a large number of members.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps the way to go into this might be to look at it as a experiment in trying taste and brewing methods...


And at that point I became interested...

I would definitely be interested if this became something akin to a course in coffee and brewing methods.

This may make a huge amount of work that you never intended Glenn but if you were to put together a recipe, a recommended brewing method and tasting notes for each coffee, and the roaster were to put together notes on how the beans grown, prepared and roasted then I could see this becoming almost essential group supported learning.

In fact I can't think of a faster way to get a great grounding in coffee and brewing techniques. It could be a ukcoffeeforums academy.

I would definitely commit to this (assuming you could ship to Zug ) and I'd pay a premium for the learning element.

Assuming this is what you meant, I think you have the germ of a truly great idea here Glenn.

Yes please.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds good, forgot to press the size though - I'd be happy with 250g bags tbh. Be nice to have an SO in one and a blend in another - I get a mix from YCE and I find the blends are really nice. Or a mix of dark and light roast depending on mood/time of day etc.

I opted for blend btw but am easy either way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You're not far off the intention Obnic


----------



## ianbutler83 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like the sound of this too, count me in please


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I espressed interest in this before but if I didnt...............interest


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be interested too. Great idea


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm in brother


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm up for this


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

On tapatalk while on honeymoon in Reykjavik so can't vote on the poll but I'd be in for this. Especially on the lines of Obnic post.

The opportunity to get some guidance on tasting and how to describe what I drink would be ace.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Latest figures for those unable to see the poll via tapatalk.

69 voters:

Blends - 31 (44.93%)

SO - 41 (59.42%)

1 x 500g - 14 (20.29%)

2 x 250g - 35 (50.72%)

2 x 350g - 18 (26.09%)


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Think I already showed interest, but doubly so with the education side in Obnic's post.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Previously voted and definate interest from me, especially if "coffee plus".

Thanks

John


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool. I'd be up for this. Not too dark and espresso focused (with milk!) would interest me most.


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

I would also be happy with this as trying different roasters / beans cannot be a bad thing. I'm still trying to find the bag i can call my favourite even if I do have some close contenders at the moment.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Great idea Glen I would favour 250g bags x2


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

would definitely be up for this, great idea glenn.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I think its a great idea too, a bit of education, an opportunity to compare notes and a chance to "try something new today" as Jamie said... just don't get the beans from Sainsbury!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Were are you on this Glenn? Do you think it will fly?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great idea! Count me in. Will be nice to be able to chat about how we are finding the same coffee each month


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> Great idea! Count me in. Will be nice to be able to chat about how we are finding the same coffee each month


Agree, then I can work out what I'm doing wrong when mine tastes like crap lol


----------

